# Newhaven-Dieppe



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Wonder if i have any old shipmates out there who sailed on the SS Londres or the SS Brighton between Newhaven and Dieppe .
Where are you guys?


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Ken Reeves (Londres) came in the museum a couple of weeks back. He is involved with the museum at Kington Herefordshire and you could contact him via website.. Pete


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks Pete, will try that


----------

